# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ik ben nieuw hier

## Jan-48

Hoi Hoi
Ik ben Jan uit Gelderland
Ik probeer wat info te vinden of te kunnen praten over mijn Probleem
Groetjes van mij

----------


## christel1

welkom Jan-48, hopelijk vind je een oplossing voor je problemen hier op het forum

----------


## Reinier Schaap

Ik ben nieuw hier en zoek mensen die ook een operatie hebben ondergaan aan de halsslagader, in verband met verstopping hiervan

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Jan-48 ,

Welkom bij mediCity....klinkt allemaal akelig van je halsslagader, ik hoop dat je iemand treft die hier meer verstand en ervaring me heeft....succes ermee, en sterkte voor je gezondheid...prettige dag verder....
Groeten van Elisabeth  :Big Grin:

----------


## gossie

hallo Jan-48, ben jij ook Reinier Schaap? Even voor de duidelijkheid!?

----------

